# Seasoning a Wok and keeping it seasoned



## LizStreithorst (Sep 19, 2021)

Hello folks.  Even though I don't show up her often I thing of this forum is a valuable resource,

I can't seem to keep my wok seasoned.  I have no problem with my cast iron pan, just the Wok.  Supposedly the wok was pre-seasoned  but I keep getting rust on mine.  I re-seasoned it many times and it still rusts.  I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  Anyone have any ideas?

Right now I'm using my cast iron skillet for Asian dishes but I would prefer to use the wok because it heats up and cools off fast when you raise or lower the heat.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2021)

We can't tell what you're doing wrong until you tell us what you are doing that doesn't work.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Sep 19, 2021)

It was supposed to come already seasoned but it rusted.  Then several times I spent a good while putting on high heat on the stove and when one part got smoking hot then slowly moved it around under the flame in all parts got smoking hot.

Since that hasn't worked I think that I should do it in the in the oven and wrap the wooden handle in a wet cloth.  I can't do that because one of the parts on my oven needs to be replaced and all that bending and reaching is very hard for me because my spine is falling apart on me.  I'm 70 years old and living mostly on Social Security so I really dont want to have to call in a repair guy.

I do have one of those burners that you use for cooking outside.  It works off propane and gets super hot.  Could I naybe use that instead of the oven?


----------



## karadekoolaid (Sep 19, 2021)

EVERY time I use my wok, it heats up just fine, and no rust.I bought a new wok a few years ago and asked a Chinese friend to help me out. 
"Heat up the wok and add oil. Let it smoke. Cook it up for a couple of minutes. Let it cool.
Now do it again - twice. every time you use your wok, wash it, and just take a kitchen roll or a paper napkin with a bit of oil, and wipe the wok with it."
That´s worked for me - just a bit of oil wiped round the wok with a napkin.


----------



## dragnlaw (Sep 19, 2021)

I can think of only one reason any pot would start to rust is that you have washed all the oils out and not replaced. 

Doesn't mean you can't wash with soap and water just make sure to rub it down after it is dry with an oil soaked paper towel.

I have both a steel and cast iron wok and it is the same for both.
Wash with soap and water, then I dry them on a burner.
It takes just a drop or two of oil on some paper towel and rub all over.... (preferably while still warm)...   done!


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 20, 2021)

The only thing I can think that might be the problem, if you are getting the seasoning burned on well enough, is that maybe some rust is being left on, even it it looks like it's being cleaned.  So try cleaning it to the bare metal - maybe using some rough Scotch Brite, or some black silicon carbide sandpaper.  Then go through the same process - I do the same thing suggested above, heating it up, to totally dry it, then smear the wok, inside and out with oil, using a wad of paper towel in some tongs, and keep doing that, until the wok gets a dark layer of oil burned on.  Hopefully, you have a good exhaust hood for this - otherwise, do it outside, if you have a burner outside.  I have two carbon steel woks, over 35 years old, that stay well seasoned.  The one thing that used to destroy the seasoning was using it for tea smoking - that's when I'd have to start with bare metal again,  but I use something else for that now, so it's been over 10 years now.

Good luck getting it seasoned for good!


----------



## LizStreithorst (Sep 21, 2021)

Thanks, especially to you, Dave.  I will do as y'all suggest.  Dave, would a Brillo pad work ?


----------



## pepperhead212 (Sep 21, 2021)

LizStreithorst said:


> Dave, would a Brillo pad work ?


Yes, that would work - I was just trying to think of something I would use from my workshop, that would scrub down to the bare metal faster!  Good luck!


----------

